# Anyone else see this E46 M3 SMG convertible review?



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Not kind.

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2002470459,00.html


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Yup, Clarkson is great.

I'm suprised how much he hated it though. I wonder if he even tried to re-learn for SMG. As for the convertible, well....he's right for sure. Strange that the manual coupe is one of his favorite cars (he has few), but the SMG cabrio is one of the worst cars ever. :lmao:


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

Scathing. I haven't heard anywhere near this level of criticism for the convertible (with or without SMG) before.


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

He's right up their with the best from CAr & Driver for amusing writing style.
Of course, he's right about the contradiction inherent in a convertible high-perf model...who cares?!? its still a M3!


----------



## M3Inline6 (Oct 7, 2002)

Critical little fella isn't he? I'd prefer the coupe too, but sheez! This guy holds nothing back. Reminds me of Simon from American Idol. heehee!


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I have to say that from what I've read, he expected it to drive like an automatic, and was horrified when it didn't. I like him, but I think the review was unduly harsh. And I'm not even a fan of SMG.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

I wonder what he would think about a convertible E36 M3 with SMG or automatic


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

I bet he wrote an E36 SMG review back when...any UK fans out there who'd read it?
Too bad the Sun doesn't have on-line archives.


----------



## DLF (Apr 15, 2002)

"... has all the precision of Bugs Bunny’s ears. "

This one goes on my list of favorite lines I've ever read in a car article. Most of the rest are in John Phillips' work in Car and Driver.


----------



## brave1heart (Jan 7, 2002)

This is one bitter guy in desperate need of getting laid. But the writing is so good and the comparisons are right on. Cameron Diaz naked and bored at the holy grail...lol!


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Not to threadjack, but did anyone else catch Clarkson playing
slaps with Michael Schumacher and driving Colin McRae's car on TLC's
Speed Without Limits: No Boundaries?

Good stuff...

Clarkson: "Mind playing slapsies?"
Schumacher: "Sure, we can if you want to."

&

Clarkson "Let me show you what an experienced driver can do."
McRae: "We'll see how long this lasts."

:lmao:

Best I could find was a description of the show here.
Doesn't look like it's going to be on again soon.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Don't suppose anyone posted a viddy of that somewhere?


----------



## coldintake (Oct 18, 2002)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *Don't suppose anyone posted a viddy of that somewhere? *


I have that video somewhere, I'll upload it and share.


----------

